# How Can I Rig Up 4- 4ft Sylvaina 40W Gro-Lux Lights?



## Ferg_420 (Dec 24, 2005)

How Can I Rig Up 4- 4ft. Sylvania Gro-Lux Tube Lights? I know that the lights will fit. i just need to wire all 4 of them together so i can plug it up to the wall in an outlet. I am a Pot Head, i cant figure this one out...please help.


----------



## gcr6bk (Dec 24, 2005)

have u thought of getting a surge protecter?


----------



## Ferg_420 (Dec 24, 2005)

i am trying not to spend any money...i know that my fluorescensent light will not over heat or spark up or any shit like that...i justneed to know how to get power going to them.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 24, 2005)

There's no wire that leads to a plug?


----------



## Ferg_420 (Dec 24, 2005)

i got a plug, i need to know how to hook the wire to the lights the right way so that i can have lights


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 24, 2005)

What you're gonna have to do is find someone where you are to re-wire it.  When fooling around with electricity, you want someone who has experience.

About the only other thing I can suggest is for you to take apart a working fixture and examine it, but you might not be able to get the exact parts for your fixture.


----------



## Insane (Dec 24, 2005)

Don't mess around with electricity if you don't know what you are doing. That's just simply foolish.


----------



## skunk (Dec 24, 2005)

however if you are gonna be stubborn and do it yourself anyways i wouldnt like to here of anyone getting electricuted so i will try to help. 1st of all you need an extention cord make sure on the side of it that it says atleast 14 gauge 12 would be better do not use 16 or higher number too small dangerous . ok 2nd cut the end off with the 2 holes ,you need the fork end to plug in. after cutting off  take you knife or box cutters (better) cut up the middle gently without cutting the wire inside cut back atleast 6 inches there should be a red white and green wire inside if not it will be black white and green .do the same thing to your 4 fixure wire after all peeled back cut back 2 inches off the plastic thats on the wire at the end of it where bare copper will be sticking out 2 inches off every wire on ext also fixures . the color match wires twist all of same color together on the fixures and ext cord at same time. like 5 greens together 5 whites ect. then top them off with large wire nuts using good electrical tape to wrap around wire nuts and 3 inches below wire nuts to be on safe side .then plug it in . it would be safer if you did have surge protector but if not it shouldnt pull much amperage anyway. ps always make sure no copper from wires are showing before plugging in .check twice plug in once .this is the directions to wire all together if you have a plug for each fixure just buy a surge protecter at walmart  it will have 6 plug inns. 1 to your main outlet and 6 to your fixures .


----------



## smokey (Dec 24, 2005)

?One more time. What was wronge with useing a surge protecter?


----------



## skunk (Dec 24, 2005)

i was figuring he had no plug ins on it but i just now read a post where he butted in on someone elses post and he says he has only 1.(ballast) now  that is a different story .do not try to wire 2 bulbs  without ballast . i was thinking maybe he had used ballast with bare wiressticking out .


----------



## skunk (Dec 24, 2005)

man i messed that up . okay he is saying he has 4 bulbs only 2 ballast fitting 1 bulb a piece and is wanting to wire up 2 bare bulbs without ballast maybe i explained it better that time . do not do it buy 2 more ballast or a double ballast .


----------



## GanjaGuru (Dec 25, 2005)

Hey Ferg
Know what would make this 10 times easier?
Grab yourself a 50-watt--100-watt HPS outdoor security light from Home Depot.
Or buy a used HPS from a local grow shop.
You can get one for as low as $30.00--$40.00.
I know you're broke but there must be something you can do to get $$$.
Like shovel snow, help clean up someone's garage or stuff.
With a tiny 3 plant growspace crowded under a 100-watt HPS, you can harvest 4 oz. of primo bud by this spring.  Pot that would cost you way over $1,000.00, on your very first grow!


----------



## Ferg_420 (Dec 27, 2005)

one of my buddies has a 4ft. holster for fluorescent lights and he will be getting them to me withing a couple days. i found my cam, but i still cant find my cord to upload the pics. as soon as i find the cord i will post some pics of my grow box with-out lights in it and when i get them ill post them.


----------

